
Ask HN: Has anyone used content generation to jumpstart community? - Jaxxonical
When Reddit was first starting, the founders used to create dozens of fake accounts, and talk to one another.. It helped give a sense of community, and get people to use the site.&#60;p&#62;There are a number of services out there, such as inb0x.com that do paid forum posting to try to help replicate this same process.&#60;p&#62;There are also text-focused services such as Textbroker, or even Mechanical Turk..&#60;p&#62;Has anyone used such services to get started?
Were the posts any good?&#60;p&#62;Did it help at all, or did it just look cheesy?
======
barnsweetman
I did it for <http://www.StatusCrap.com> when I was just getting started with
it. Definitely helped on the SEO side with dynamic content and also with
creating the sense of community effect. There's no shame in it :)

~~~
Jaxxonical
Which service did you use, if you don't mind me asking?

~~~
barnsweetman
I never used a service, I usually just got some sort of conversations started
with different profiles and eventually real people started pitching in. Just
can take a bit of time and depends on your traffic.

